# The Pad: A New Hotel/Hostel on the Blue River in Silverthorne



## SoggyBottoms (Mar 5, 2014)

I do not know if this allowed but as a long time member and lurker (very occasional poster) I wanted to let the community know we are about to open The Pad in Silverthorne Colorado. We will have a riverside/rooftop bar, affordable hostel style rooms, as well as private rooms. No matter what level of room you stay in, you get access to our amenities like a rooftop hot tub and co-work space. We are aimed to open by July 4th(no promises) and are a great place to stay while exploring the surrounding rivers. We are even going to have parking that specifically accommodates people with trailers.


This is a shameless plug for something I have been working on for 6 years and if it is not allowed let me know and I will take it down, but I wanted to extend our pre-opening deals to the rafting community before they are sold out.

Webpage: www.thepadlife.com
Pre opening deals: The Pad-Silverthorne, CO


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Cool. Good luck with that place; it looks rad.

I dont see any paying lodging sponsors that might have a beef with your shameless plug.

Best wishes


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

Is this the place with the containers inside near the old dairy building?


----------



## SoggyBottoms (Mar 5, 2014)

Quiggle said:


> Is this the place with the containers inside near the old dairy building?


Yes it is, the old Robinson Dairy on Rainbow Drive


----------

